# SHENZHEN | Shimao International Exhibition Centre | 247m | 57 fl | 243m | 52 fl | 198m x 2 | 55 fl x 2 | 155m | 42 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.sznews.com/news/content/2016-06/27/content_13528310_9.htm
60 floors (office)
76 floors, 75 floors, 75 floors, 68 floors, 68 floors (residential)










Alleged concept render, prior to the current plan


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By seon


----------



## lowenmeister (Oct 1, 2012)

originally posted on gaoloumi by 小凡



















http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MzA4NTQwODg0OQ==&mid=2649541458&idx=1&sn=9b863ff48c61183ae61bb2f97a8be534#rd


----------



## Transhumanista (Jan 2, 2013)

76 floors is close to 300m, right ?


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

^^320m, 2x 250m, 3x 190m according to gaoloumi. But no sources.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ That would be another massive cluster.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Supertall proposals. They didn't credit the sources


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

^^I think these are renders for this project: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1943110


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
would make much more sense. the highway intersection layout didn't really match the one in the area, which confused me.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

found the location, should be prep!

edit: apparently i can't read a title properly


----------



## RoofHeightMatters (Sep 1, 2012)

Cyberpunk Headquarters? Count me in.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-02-09 by 浪迹一生 










2017-03-17 by 吴剑平


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-02-09 by 浪迹一生 










2017-03-17 by 吴剑平


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

This is huge news, yet another supertall for Shenzhen.

Can't wait to see Tianji's revision confirmed either.

Tons of projects being announced or increased in Shenzhen lately.


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

New renders, posted by yorkliu:
























Progress, posted by ariesun:


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

thanks for posting :cheers:


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Height?


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

^^ 320m+242m+2x205m+194m+187m according to gaoloumi. But I can't find a source so they could be fake....


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-12-21 by ariesun


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-06-03 by 摩天圳


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 25 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-29 by thendlee


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-06 by thendlee


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Unfortunately it is merely a skyscraper at 240 m


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Munwon said:


> Unfortunately it is merely a skyscraper at 240 m


You're right, unfortunalety 247 m


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

I have just realized that there is another 240m+ building, not bad


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

little universe said:


> by Yan Jack on 500px
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

高楼大厦平地起 by 锋 on 500px.com


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Source


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Wow this is a very clean design...it looks like an ultra luxury apartment complex


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-08 by 摩天圳


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous traffic jam


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> gorgeous traffic jam


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-03 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-17 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-11-30 by thendlee


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-05 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-16 by 摩天圳


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's a screenshot update of this development. As a side note, I heard that many Shimao projects are on hold. It's getting curious because this one certain does not seem to be on hold. Can someone explain? Please.


https://www.ixigua.com/7088995061249245736?logTag=4fae5c6ac460089a6323


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

A much clearer screenshot update here. Looks like progress on cladding, roof detailing and concrete formation is still ongoing.


https://www.ixigua.com/7089393514584211979?logTag=cb09d5a95f4053da8599


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-27 by 摩天圳


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow this is an awesome ultra high density complex.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 29:*








城市风光晚霞天际线 by DANIEL on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-05 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-11 by ABELL


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

23/08/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-25 by 摩天圳


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Amazing project, one of my favorites in Shenzhen. On Gaoloumi the third side tower is 210m and the fourth 155m. Can anyone confirm this? The original drawings in the front page have not been updated so I wouldn't be surprised if it's made up


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

11/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-25 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-06 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

29/11/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-16 by fsdqy


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

31/12/22 by 卢氏


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like skybridges connecting buildings


----------

